# Some export operations were not performed



## Adam Lozo (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi.  I've got a new problem with LR CC on windows 10.  In the publish module I'm trying to export to a hard drive location as jpegs.  This picture is of the dialog box that tells me they did not export.






I sure hope that icon is readable.   There are about 6 dng files, a tiff and a raw file in the list.  The message says the files cannot be written.  One of the buttons on the bottom says show in Library which groups them into a LR library.  The other is a save as button, where you can point the files to a folder, but it only give the option to save as txt???    I've rebooted and tried a dozen times and get the same outcome.

I opened one of the images in PS and was able to export it out as a jpeg, no issues.

If you could point me to a solution I would be most grateful.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 22, 2015)

'Save as' saves the message in this dialog as a text file. Can you post a screenshot of the publish settings too? Perhaps that will give a clue why the files could not be exported.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 22, 2015)

Adam,

Do you have write access to the folder that you are exporting to?  I tested this by exporting to a folder where I do not have write permission, and I got exactly that error.

You might also make sure that the output volume is not full.

By the way, the "Save as..." button writes out a text file that contains pretty much the text in that Export Results dialogue box, so you can save a list of the files that didn't export.


----------



## Adam Lozo (Sep 23, 2015)

Here's a snap of the publish settings





The path is to G:/onedrive/photos  I have plenty of drive space and should have full access to the folder.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 23, 2015)

Adam Lozo said:


> The path is to G:/onedrive/photos  I have plenty of drive space and should have full access to the folder.



Test it.....try doing a normal export of any file, with the that path set as the destination. Does it work?

Also, when you did the initial publish, did it include more files than the 7 that failed, i.e. did some succeed (which would eliminate a permissions problem).


----------



## Adam Lozo (Sep 23, 2015)

The seven that failed is the entire batch of them.   I did try a normal export to the same destination but it too didn't work.

I'll try saving to a different drive tonight to see if that works.  I won't be able to report back for another 6+ hours.


----------



## Adam Lozo (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm a little closer to the answer.

I was able to export files out to everywhere but the onedrive folder.  For anyone not familiar, the onedrive folder is Microsoft's cloud drive.   It seems it is a permissions issue.   I tried to provide full user permission, of course it kicked out another error message.  It seems it doesn't like the iPad cache folders.  Here's a screenshot:






It didn't let me save the permission change.

The strange thing is this was working last week, now it's not.   At least it's not a LR issue or a computer issue.  I'll dig into the MS web site to see if I can locate a fix.

I wouldn't have gotten this far if it were not for all of your help.  I really appreciate the time and effort.   I'll be sticking around too, you're all a nice bunch of folks.  Thank you!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 23, 2015)

No problem....let us know how you get on (there'll be other onedrive users here who'll be very interested).


----------



## Adam Lozo (Sep 25, 2015)

Here's a quick update.  My system is having NTFS errors, and from the number of events suggests I'll likely wipe my OS and start over.  Before I pull that trigger I'm trying to think in advance of all the re-installation issues, passwords, settings, etc that I'll have to work through before I'm back up and running.   Geeze, this is not what I needed.  

I have to count myself lucky, I have prepared in advance for this day.   My data is on an external raid with multiple backups so I'm confident I'll get all of that stuff back.   My programs and all the settings are on the c: drive so before I do this, I'm reaching out to the vendors to see what I should do to prepare for a re-installation. 

My system is 5 years old so there's a lot of history to work through.   Adobe, MS, Aviva, Garmin, printers, backups SW, network configs, scanner, wacom, Spectraview, iTunes, backup SW, video cards, gaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 25, 2015)

Ouch! Back in the XP days I'd regularly do a new clean install every couple of years, so I usually looked upon it as a good opportunity to get rid of (i.e. not reinstall) any stuff that I no longer used/needed. Never had to do it again after upgrading to Win7, until a recent clean install of Windows10 (which I sort of regret doing). Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Adam Lozo (Sep 28, 2015)

Full wipe and reinstallation of Win 10 is completed!  I started with the option that preserved my data and found it carried all of the problems with it into the new build.   I started again, this time reformatting everything.  My C drive had 700 gigs of data before the wipe, has less than 100 today.  I don't keep my files on this drive - it sits on the G drive as shown above.   I was carrying around 500 gigs of useless data and now have a mostly empty SSD drive.

I ran into several hiccups.   The most time consuming one was installation of iTunes.  It's clear they've not worked all the kinks out yet.  My workaround to get it installed was to set permissions as administrator before launching the installation file.

I had no issues with installing Spectraview for my NEC monitor.  I had heard of others having problems but my copy worked perfectly.

For LR I had to create a new catalog and import my old catalog into it before it worked properly.  I haven't found my custom settings for the develop and print modules but I haven't looked very hard to find them.  I'm sure they're somewhere in a folder waiting for me.   Publish services works fine, and it does save into the onedrive.


----------



## bookdce (Aug 20, 2020)

Is there any help for someone that doesn’t want to do a full wipe on their system please


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 20, 2020)

bookdce said:


> Is there any help for someone that doesn’t want to do a full wipe on their system please


Possibly. What problem are you having?


----------



## bookdce (Aug 20, 2020)

It keeps showing this Everytime I want to export an image from Lightroom either Cr2, ArW , or Jpg , I’ve backed up the catalog tried downloading a newer version but nothing seems to be working ,


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 20, 2020)

You may lack write permission for the output folder. Can you copy a file there using Windows Explorer?


----------



## bookdce (Aug 20, 2020)

Yes , I can .  How can I enable write permission for the output folder ?


----------



## PhilBurton (Aug 20, 2020)

bookdce said:


> Is there any help for someone that doesn’t want to do a full wipe on their system please


IF you have a Windows system, there is an option to "Reset to factory settings."  How to Factory Reset Windows 10.  Before you do that operation, be double-sure that you have backed up all your data.  Besides any data folders you may have created, you probably want to back up data in the default folders used by Windows.  How to access the user folder on Windows 10



Phil


----------

